# Pubs/links on AVN



## scheeseman (11 Jan 2009)

Submitting OT to AVN Tech this year, was wondering if there were pubs, training books or anything for that matter on the DIN or web I could use to starting learning

I'm looking for anything from course material, manuals, anything at all.  (or even "if you have this problem, you do this").  Any help I would appreciate.

If there is a thread on this somewhere, I apoligize for wasting peoples time, I tried looking everywhere

Thanks a million


----------



## belka (12 Jan 2009)

You mean technical procedures or just general course material? They change and revise the course textbooks almost weekly so I doubt that you'll find anything useful and upto date. You'll do better if you come in with a fresh start and a good attitude to learn. The course isn't too hard and they space the topics so you don't have to memorize too much too soon.


----------



## scheeseman (14 Jan 2009)

Thanks very much for the reply, much appreciated.  Understood with the constant changing.  Is there anything I could read, or courses I could do, or things I should know to prepare for the interview?  I'd like to be able do something to say  to the BPSO I'm committed.  I tried to get down to Trenton to see  things are done on site, but was told I'd be better off waiting until I got into the trade, to hopefully getting some OJT while waiting for my QL3 seeing as I am just in Kingston right now.  Any advice appreciated


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2009)

Theres nothing technical that you need to know for a BPSO interview. Just know what the trades does, where you can be posted and a general career path for your chosen MOC.

Be prepared to explain to the BPSO why you think you are well suited to be an AVN and be prepared to relate experience yo have now, to what you will be doing as a tech.


----------



## scheeseman (14 Jan 2009)

thanks for the input


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> thanks for the input



Just some other things i remembered from my 2 interviews, disregard if its old news :

Know how long the training courses are , where they are and have a general idea what you will learn on them. If you have ever been charged, put on RW or C&P, be prepared to explain what caused it and what you learned from that.


----------



## scheeseman (14 Jan 2009)

understood, all info is good info at this point, anything else, such as having outstanding skills in "Math", "Physics", or anything else you can think of?  If not, thanks for the info.  This is all good stuff

thanks again


----------

